# Cẩm nang ngủ đúng cách



## nguyenlamtgn (15/1/20)

Ngoài việc cung cấp đầy đủ chất dinh dưỡng cho cơ thể, việc ngủ đúng cách cũng được các bác sĩ công nhân rằng góp phần làm cho cơ thể thêm khỏe mạnh. Hơn 80% mọi người không biết ngủ như thế nào cho đúng cách? Ngủ đúng cách có lợi gì? Giấc ngủ giúp cơ thể con người phục hồi sau một ngày hoạt động. Trên thực tế, lượng năng lượng tiết kiệm sau 8 giờ ngủ hàng ngày là rất nhỏ, tương đương với năng lượng trong một ổ bánh mỳ. Vậy làm sao để ngủ đúng cách để năng lượng tích lũy được nhiều hơn? Câu trả lời tưởng chừng dễ nhưng thật ra cần rất nhiều yếu tố để có giấc ngủ đúng. Hãy cùng Thegioinem.com theo dõi bài viết dưới đây để có một cẩm nang ngủ đúng cách nhé.

*Nội dung chính*

1.Tại sao bạn nên ngủ đúng cách?
2. Quy tắc ngủ đúng
2.1 Nên đi ngủ sớm trước 11 giờ đêm
2.2 Không suy nghĩ bất kỳ khi lên giường ngủ - ngủ như một đứa trẻ.
2.3 Dành thời gian ngủ trưa ít
2.4 Dậy sớm
3. Phương pháp ngủ nhanh
3.1 Cách ngủ trong vòng 10 giây
3.2 Cách ngủ trong vòng 60 giây
3.3 Cách ngủ trong vòng 120 giây




​*1.Tại sao bạn nên ngủ đúng cách?*
Trước tiên, ta nên bàn về những tác hại khi thiếu ngủ để biết tại sao nên cần ngủ đúng cách. Cách tốt nhất để hiểu tại sao nên ngủ và ngủ đúng cách là nhìn vào những gì xảy ra với cơ thể nếu chúng ta không ngủ. Thiếu ngủ có ảnh hưởng nghiêm trọng đến khả năng hoạt động của não bộ. Nếu bạn thức khuya trong thời gian dài thì tính cách bạn sẽ trở nên cộc cằn , khó chịu và nghiêm trọng sẽ dẫn tới chứng Alzheimer’s. Sau một đêm không ngủ, mức độ tập trung của bạn sẽ trở nên khó khăn hơn.

Vậy nếu ngủ nhưng ngủ chưa đúng cách thì có hậu quả gì? Ngủ không đúng cách thì rất dễ bị chóng váng đầu óc, không tỉnh táo khi thức dậy ngày hôm sau. Nếu sau 12 giờ 30 phút đêm mà bạn vẫn không chịu đi ngủ thì sẽ không tốt, nghiêm trọng hơn là bạn thức đến 4 – 5 giờ sáng. Từ 5 – 6 giờ sáng là thời điểm kết thúc giấc ngủ. Nếu bạn cố tính ngủ vào lúc 5 – 6 giờ sáng thì cũng vô ích, giấc ngủ vào thời điểm này là vô nghĩa. Tốt nhất là bạn nên cố gắng ngủ vào lúc 23 giờ, ít nhất là nửa giờ cho dù là việc quan trọng đến mấy cũng nên gác lại.







Ngủ đúng cách có lợi gì? Thực tế cho thấy 3 phút ngủ chất lượng, sâu giấc vào buổi trưa bạn có thể tỉnh táo nhứ ngủ 2 tiếng ở thời điểm khác. Từ 23 giờ đến 1 giờ sáng nếu bạn ngủ 5 phút là tương đương với 6 giờ ngủ ở thời điểm khác. Tóm lại, bạn nên ngủ vào lúc 23 giờ, không nên thức khuya hơn. Cho dù deadline, khách hàng, sếp, bài vở ở trường có hối thúc bạn hoặc bạn bị chứng mất ngủ thì bạn cũng phải gác lại mọi chuyện và cố gắng ngủ trong giờ đó.

Những người bị mất ngủ, đến 12 giờ đêm vẫn chưa ngủ thường trằn trọc trên giường mãi không ngủ được, thậm chí  sử dụng phương pháp đếm cừu nhưng đếm hàng trăm con cừu vẫn không thể đi vào giấc ngủ, khi muốn ngủ thì trời đã sáng. Kết quả là đầu óc cứ bị chóng váng, ong ong đến tận chiều hôm sau. Những người bị mất ngủ và có cảm giác ngủ chưa đủ là bởi vì người đó thiếu kinh nghiệm và hiểu biết về giấc ngủ.

*2. Quy tắc ngủ đúng*

*2.1 Nên đi ngủ sớm trước 11 giờ đêm*
Những người thường xuyên thức khuya sẽ làm tổn thương gan, bạn nên nhớ từ 23 giờ đến 3 giờ sáng là lúc lá gan hoạt động mạnh nhất. Bẹn nên đi nằm từ 22 giờ để trừ hao việc trằn trọc, giấc ngủ sẽ đến vào lúc 23 giờ là hợp lý. Thức khuya làm tổn thương gan, một thời gian sau sẽ gây tổn thương thận, tiếp đến là khiến cho cơ thể suy nhược, khí huyết thiếu. Thói quen thức khuya dậy muộn trễ khiến bạn mệt mỏi, kém sắc, không tinh anh, tính khí thất thường, dễ bị trầm cảm và căng thẳng.







*2.2 Không suy nghĩ bất kỳ khi lên giường ngủ - ngủ như một đứa trẻ.*
Hãy để tinh thần thư giãn sẽ dễ ngủ hơn. Hãy để tâm của bạn ngủ trước, rồi mắt sẽ ngủ theo”- đây là cách ngủ đúng do các lớp yoga giảng dạy. Khi bạn lên giường, hãy thả lỏng cơ thể, cho từng ngón chân ngón tay thư giãn, rồi đến đùi và cánh tay, rồi đến toàn bộ đầu óc. Nếu như làm như vậy vẫn không ngủ được, hãy thử ngồi hoặc nằm trên giường rồi xoa bóp chân, ngồi thiền trên giường hoặc tập các bài tập hít thở sâu, giữ cho hơi thở tự nhiên. Đây là cách mà nhà Thiền trong đạo Phật chỉ dạy để áp dụng cho người già, người cao tuổi bị mất ngủ mất ngủ. Ngay cả giới trẻ vẫn áp dụng được. Trong thời đại công nghệ số như hiện nay thì người trẻ mất ngủ không kém người già. Vì hầu hết mọi trường hợp, khó ngủ là do suy nghĩ quá nhiều thứ, vướng bận quá nhiều điều, đầu óc không ngừng làm việc.







*2.3 Dành thời gian ngủ trưa ít*
Vào mỗi buổi trưa trong ngày, trong khung giờ khoảng từ 11h trưa đến 1 giờ chiều, bạn nên tranh thủ thời gian để ngủ một chút, nếu không ngủ được, có thể ngồi hoặc nằm thư giãn, ngồi thiền cũng tốt, nhắm mắt lại nghỉ ngơi dù là chỉ là vài phút ngắn ngủi. Nhiều người dành hẳn buổi trưa để ngủ một giấc và cho rằng ngủ bù, điều này thật sự không cần thiết. Bạn chỉ cần ngủ “đúng”chứ không cần thiết phải ngủ “đài”.







*2.4 Dậy sớm*
Vào khoảng độ những tháng gần tết hoặc những tháng trời mưa, trời trở nên se lạnh, nhiều người sẽ rất muốn được quấn trong chăn và ngủ nướng, rất khó để rời khỏi chiếc chăn êm và chiếc nệm ấm. Dù khó, nhưng Thegioinem.com khuyên rằng bạn nên thức dậy lúc 6 giờ sáng là khoảng thời gian lý tưởng nhất để bạn thực hiện một số động tác thể dục. Dậy sớm và đi vệ sinh đúng giờ là việc quan trọng trong việc đào thải độc tố ra khỏi cơ thể.







Ngoài ra, chức năng tiêu hóa và hấp thụ của cơ thể hoạt động mạnh nhất từ 7 giờ sáng đến 9 giờ sáng, đó là "thời gian vàng" của sự hấp thụ chất dinh dưỡng. Vì vậy, tuyệt đối không nên dậy muộn, bạn sẽ dễ bị chóng mặt, kiệt sức và nhiều người bị vẫn tiếp tục ngủ gật trong cả ngày dài sau đó.

*3. Phương pháp ngủ nhanh*
Phương pháp ngủ thì tùy theo thể trạng của từng người mà áp dụng. Dưới đây, Thegioinem.com sẽ cung cấp một số phương pháp, theo dõi xem có phương pháp nào phù hợp với bạn không nhé:

*3.1 Cách ngủ trong vòng 10 giây*

- Thư giãn toàn cơ mặt, bao gồm cả các cơ bên trong miệng của bạn.

- Thả lỏng vai để giải tỏa sự căng thẳng và để tay thả hai bên.

- Thở ra nhẹ nhàng, thư giãn lồng ngực.

- Thư giãn đôi chân, đùi và bắp chân.

- Dọn sạch tâm trí bằng những hình ảnh thư giãn nhẹ nhàng.

*3.2 Cách ngủ trong vòng 60 giây*

- Nhướng chân mày của bạn càng cao càng tốt trong 5 giây. Điều này sẽ giúp làm căng cơ trán của bạn.

- Thư giãn cơ bắp của bạn ngay lập tức và cảm thấy giảm căng thẳng. Đợi 10 giây.

- Nở rộng nụ cười khiến đôi má bạn căng lên. Giữ trong 5 giây. Thư giãn.

- Tạm dừng 10 giây.

- Nheo mắt với đôi mắt nhắm hờ. Giữ 5 giây. Thư giãn.

- Tạm dừng 10 giây.

- Nghiêng đầu ra sau một chút để bạn thoải mái nhìn lên trần nhà. Giữ 5 giây. Thư giãn khi cổ của bạn thả trở lại gối.

- Tạm dừng 10 giây.

- Tiếp tục kỹ thuật làm căng và thư giãn xuống phần còn lại của cơ thể, từ bắp tay sau đến ngực, đùi đến bàn chân.

*3.3 Cách ngủ trong vòng 120 giây*

- Để phòng tối

- Mở cửa sổ thông thoáng

- Treo rèm có tông màu tối

- Mang vớ ngủ để ấm chân

- Tắm nước ấm trước khi ngủ

- Đặt điện thoại ở chế độ im lặng

- Tập yoga 15 phút trước khi ngủ

- Ăn trước khi ngủ ít nhất 2 – 3 tiếng

- Mở nhạc không lời và cài đặt chế độ tắt máy tự động

- Học cách sắp xếp đồ đạc trong phòng ngủ để luôn cảm thấy thư giãn

- Dùng liệu pháp mùi hương (tinh dầu hoa oải hương, hoa cúc, …)







Tóm lại, ngủ không chưa đủ, mà cần phải ngủ đúng cách. Ngủ đúng cách sẽ làm cho thên thể khỏe mạnh mà còn làm cho tình than trở nên tươi tỉnh. Nếu bạn chăm sóc cơ thể bằng những món ăn organic thì bạn cũng cần chăm sóc tinh thần bằng cách ngủ đúng, ngủ organic. Như vậy thì cơ thể của bạn mới không bệnh tật, làm việc hiệu quả, tiền vô như nước.


----------

